

Early Stage Investing in New York Got Supercharged Mid-2009 - ccarella
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/08/02/early-stage-investing-in-new-york-got-supercharged-mid-2009/

======
sushrutbidwai
It will be good to see what are core reasons for this. Any correlation between
recession & increased startup activity for example?

~~~
citadrianne
Wall Street layoffs.

